# Stage Lighting Fire FX/Effects



## NickVon (Nov 14, 2013)

So I've done some research over the last couple of days and have come up with close to nada.

Initially i came across Game Film FX which seemed like a winner. Until the rental cost of the units became just half the cost of the budget. The purchasing of the "Fire" Film FX strips being close more then 400$ and being considered expendables by the rental houses. 600 dollars for x5, @ a 1 week rental plus the cost of Film FX we can't use again seemed bonkers.

So then i started thinking GAM twinspins. Gobos we could use again in standard gobo holders. Maybe they are more reasonably priced for rental as well? I realize we'd bee need 2 gobos each (10 total.) 

Does anyone have any gobo combinations for twins spins that are passable for "fire"/"armageddon" on stage.

Any suggestions that may be passable that would be cheaper.

Looking for an effect solution under 250$


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 14, 2013)

http://www.apollodesign.net/Support/CreativeFX/Effect.aspx?ID=7
http://www.apollodesign.net/Support/CreativeFX/Effect.aspx?ID=30

There are probably a few ideas over at Rosco's Youtube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/RoscoEffects/videos


----------



## NickVon (Nov 14, 2013)

I got send this link by Luke Kanter, over at Rosco/GAM 
Was basicly exactly what I was looking for. Thanks to Sk8rsdad as well for those links, also great resources.

http://www.gamonline.com/catalog/recipe/twinspin/fireeffects.php


----------



## brownnathanial (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for posting that link Nick, Now we are looking into getting one of these for our theater.


----------



## NickVon (Nov 25, 2013)

We ended up renting the Apollo "smart move" DMX from our local rental house as we got a better deal on them then the GAM equivalent. The Effect worked great for our purposes. I used the top most effect in the link. In Hindsight, i might go with something a little more open patternwise for the rotational one. Or if budget permitted the 3 gobo solution for a front facing fire effect, as with only rotational you got more "swirling flames" rather then crackling. First link could work excellent as a back light fire effect or a Top down.


----------

